# PAM relay



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Relay in a box in Spanish?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

well, zams are zone adapter modules, and I believe PAM stands for power adapter module ? not sure tho.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

In networking, PAM meant Pulse Amplitude Modulation (akin to Pulse Width Modulation used in VFDs now). It was an old old form of making devices talk on a network that consisted of two wires, with everything on the network "listening" to traffic in the form of pulses, looking for a string of pulses of the right combination of amplitudes (heights) for their commands. Long gone now as far as I know though, replaced by all manner of serial communications technologies.

Most likely, if the data sheets for "PAM 1 Mulit Voltage Relays" are what you are looking at, it's just a manufacturer's part number string. They don't communicate, they just allow you to use any one of 3 coil voltages; 24VDC, 24VAC or 110VAC.

It might be that when they were first made, PAM meant something internally at that company, maybe something like "Potted Automatic Multivoltage" relay, with potted meaning it is epoxy encapsulated. The M for Multivoltage makes sense too, but the A is just a swag.


----------

